# vemont trip toss up, need some advice



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey all, me and my buddies are looking to plan a week at either stratton, okemo, stowe, or jay peak. We're all from around boston, mass, and all decently experienced. Mainly, we're looking for a nice mountain with good trails. If you have any advice on which place to go to, I'm all ears. My friend says Jay is supposed to be real nice, but that is the farthest drive for us.

Typo: Title supposed to say vermont haha my bad


----------



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for the tip ya, mainly we're looking at stowe and jay peak, strat and okemo are there mainly because the season passes are linked for those two mountains and sunapee. But, we'll probably not head up into vermont again during the season, so yeah, toss up between stowe and jay peak. Stowe is pretty sweet and closer, while I guess Jay peak is better? But it's farther.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I went to stowe last season; wasn't really that impressed honestly. although conditions weren't great. and it was totally crowded and populated by pinky in the air and nose in the air new england rich snobs. go to Jay.


----------



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

never boarded through the trees like the glades at Jay, how is it, and what's it like compared to groomers? I'm pretty inexperienced terrain wise, only been on groomers, and never made it out west before.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been to Killington, Stowe, and Stratton and put them in that order. The main thing that knocked Stowe down for me is that is was FREEZING when I went, -20 F or close to it for 3 days. At Kill, it was during the week and crowds were not a problem. Stowe is a further drive and I don't think there is much else going on in that area besides the mountain.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

MPD's comments are dead on. And good to see more fellow Bostonites on here.


----------



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks all, I really appreciate the advice, haha shoutout to sedition gotta tip the cap to fellow bostonians. I'm pulling for Jay right now, but we'll see it's a toss up between jay and stowe, but I hope we go to jay peak. What's the deal with their construction? Are all the trails going to be open, If we go there it will be around january 3-10th ish.


----------



## Haho (Oct 10, 2010)

I went to Stowe last year and it was nice but after seeing this pics from Jay peak I will definetely Go there


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

This is the thing with deciding between Stowe and Jay Peak...what are you there for? If you're there for strictly riding then Jay is the way to go. If you're looking for things to do Apres such as bars/restaurants etc. then Stowe is the way to go. Stowe does not get the powder that Jay gets but has more overall terrain to ride and includes 4 of the gnarliest runs on the east coast in the famous front four. Stowe definitely caters to a snotty crowd though. The nice thing about stowe is it actually has 2 seperate peaks to ride. One is larger and more challenging and the other is more family focussed and easier.

Another mountain that isn't on your list that you might want to consider which I love and is definitely less popular is Sugar Bush. Take a look at that one as well as I think you'll be impressed. It sits right between Killington and Stowe.


----------



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, for the most part we'll make our own nightlife haha so I think we're leaning towards Jay peak, but I'm still somewhat intrigued by Stowe's big 4 I guess. Thanks for all the advice though, it helps a ton and at least we know no matter where we go it'll be ill.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

stowe's front four are so overrated. when I was there it shoulda been called the front four vertical ice rinks. they coulda groomed them with a zamboni


----------



## SouthOntRider (May 8, 2010)

I haven't been to the rest in Vermont but I drove from Toronto right past Quebec to Jay Peak (2 times last season) and had a blast! Great runs and awesome people. I would definitely reccomend it to anyone.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

haven't been there yet, but jay peak is spoke so highly of here i am going to have to go there this season.


----------



## SouthOntRider (May 8, 2010)

Spaz, it will be worth the drive. I'm hoping to get there at least twice again this season. Easter weekend last year was 28 degrees celsius. Shorts and tees and chicks in bikinis!


----------

